# does anyone know how to breed crix



## zlollar (Apr 13, 2009)

hi i am having to spend alot of money on crix and half of them die when i buy in bulk and i am away from any sellers of good ones for lizards so i buy in bulk all the time so anyone know how to breed them?


----------



## Royal-Python (May 14, 2009)

Here is a pretty detailed explanation 

Breeding crickets


----------



## zlollar (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks tht will help alot


----------

